# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 86 - 90



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*86. Tallis: Spem in Alium*
*Conductor:* Phillips
*Choir:* Tallis Scholars
(1985)










*87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622*
*Conductor:* Vonk
*Soloist:* Meyer
*Orchestra:* Staatskapelle Dresden	
(1985)










*88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D, op. 43*
*Conductor:* Szell
*Orchestra:* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	
(1964)










*89. Ravel: String Quartet in F*
*Quartet:* Quartetto Italiano	
(1965)










*90. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)*
*Clarinet:* De Peyer
*Violin:* Gruenberg
*Cello:* Pleeth
*Piano:* Béroff
(1968)


----------

